# First time mouse owner from Washington state.



## okapia (Jun 12, 2016)

I recently borrowed three female mice for a photography project. I spent the past couple weeks taming them, taking them out for playtime and taking ridiculously cute pictures. I didn't want pet mice and never intended to keep them as I'm not in the ideal situation for it right now, but they were bred to be feeder mice and I didn't have the heart to return them after all that.

So that's my story and I'm joining here to meet mouse enthusiasts, learn more about mouse care and figure what to do with these girls.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome 

They catch you like that don't they? lol

Luckily mice are also pretty low maintenance and require little space to be happy compared to other pets like rats.


----------



## okapia (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome, Lilly. My biggest problem is that I travel a lot. I'm out of town for about two weeks every other month, so I'm going to have to find a mouse sitter.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh that is so sweet! I find my mice do just fine if I'm gone for two days or so, but anything longer than that I do call in some outside help.


----------

